# here can i get amano shrimps?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i am looking for amano shrimps, pat doesnt have any... has anyone seen them around? stock count and price would be nice, thanks.

how come i cannot edit title? i ment to put where


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU had a tank full of small ones last i was in there.
i think they were 2.99.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

richmond or burnaby? or do they both have the same stock?? also when were u last there? thanks.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

King ed has them as well, but they are pretty pricey. I bought them from MyKiss(canadian aquatics) before for a lot cheaper. Maybe you can PM him.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

k






















































































































































































































































ygjjhgik j


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

april has some too i think
theyre also known as japonica


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i talked to mykiss already, i think i might just wait till he gets more since he has a much better pice, i wanted about 20 or more, just to clean up the algae in my tank..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i got mine from him a while back to clean up my tank and serve as feeders for the cichlids, 2 of them are still alive and the new cichlids have no interest in them, theyre great little algae eaters.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Noah'sPet Ark on W. Broadway and Macdonald has med- large 12 for $25.00. They are a good size.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

fisherman said:


> i talked to mykiss already, i think i might just wait till he gets more since he has a much better pice, i wanted about 20 or more, just to clean up the algae in my tank..


I talked with Patrick about it and it will be another 7 days or so when his order coming in. Most people already told you about our amano, nice and big and 12/$20.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Amanos*

I know Roger's Aquatics on Scott Rd. (120th) in Surrey -Delta has good sized Amanos for $2.99 I believe. Was there this morning.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Multiplex at Hastings and nanaimo. Pretty big ones and I believe 2.99 each


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i went to noahs ark for the first time, picked up 12 for $25.. I will definetly pick up more from pat when he has them in stock.. I am aiming for a self algae cleaning tank, i hope its possible..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it is, u can even use a tank full of amanos to rotate algae covered rocks into from other tanks to keep everything clean without resorting to bleaching


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually I have some available. I think about 20. They have been hiding in my 75g tank
________
Petite Cam


----------

